# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  1002 kiểu mẫu thiết kế nội thất chung cư đẹp nhất năm 2019

## conchung68

Biệt thự được thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại sẽ giúp bạn có nhiều lựa chọn trong việc trang trí và setup đồ nội thất trong không gian sống của mình.
Biệt thự là một trong những không gian sống phổ biến hiện nay. *Thiết kế kiến trúc biệt thự* nói chung có rất nhiều phong cách khác nhau như *thiết kế kiến trúc biệt thự phong cách hiện đại, thiết kế kiến trúc biệt thự phong cách cổ điển, thiết kế kiến trúc biệt thự phong cách tân cổ điển.*
Không những *thiết kế nội thất* biệt thự được cung cấp với nhiều dịch vụ khác nhau như: *thiết kế nội thất biệt thự nghỉ dưỡng, thiết kế nội thất biệt thự nhà vườn, thiết kế biệt thự gia đình, thiết kế biệt thự song lập, thiết kế biệt thự liền kề…*Mỗi căn biệt thự sẽ được kiến trúc sư của *hoikientruc.com* thiết kế theo mục đích sử dụng và yêu cầu của gia chủ.
*[replacer_a], [replacer_a] biệt thự hiện đại*

Biệt thự được thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại tạo ấn tượng đầu tiên cho người nhìn đó chính là phần không gian mặt tiền của căn biệt thự. Nhằm đáp ứng mong muốn có một căn biệt thự sang trọng, tiện nghi của gia chủ kiến trúc sư của *hoikientruc.com* lựa chọn phong cách kiến trúc hiện đại cho mẫu biệt biệt thự này.

Phần mặt tiền của căn biệt thự đã phần nào thể hiện được phong cách kiến trúc của cả căn biệt thự:
Với tông màu trắng chủ đạo đơn giản nhưng cũng không kém phần sang trọng và tinh tế.
Các chất liệu, nguyên vật liệu hiện đại được tận dụng nhiều ngay từ khi thiết kế phần mặt tiền của căn biệt thự. Sắt và kính là 2 vật liệu chính trong thiết kế mặt tiền biệt thự theo phong cách hiện đại.
Căn biệt thự được thiết kế phần mặt tiền khá đơn giản với gam màu trắng chủ đạo nhưng lại tạo điểm nhấn bởi những họa tiết hoa văn đơn giản ở phần đèn và lan can ban công.
Căn biệt thự được* thiết kế nội thất* theo phong cách hiện đại mang lại cảm giác sang trọng, tinh tế cho người nhìn. Việc giảm lược các chi tiết hoa văn cầu kỳ giúp cho tổng thể mặt tiền của căn biệt thự không bị rối mắt nhưng vẫn tạo được điểm nhấn và ấn tượng riêng.
Bên cạnh đó phần *ngoại thất sân vườn mini, nội thất phòng khách, nội thất phòng ngủ, nội thất phòng bếp* đều được *thiết kế nội thất* theo phong cách hiện đại với cách bài trí thông minh và tận dụng tối ưu cách chất liệu công nghiệp như gỗ laminate, gỗ acrylic, thép, kính, sắt…
*[replacer_a].*

Liên hệ ngay *hoikientruc.com* để được tư vấn và nhận *ƯU ĐÃI* lên đến 350 triệu
*Tại Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Việt Á - số 9 Duy Tân - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Số điện thoại: 02439.918.168 - 0382.263.117
EMAIL: thiết kế nội thất
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách*

----------

